# Fenwick HMX Spinning rod



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I bought this rod new 2 years ago and it has been sitting in the rack since then. I have never used it. 6'6" medium heavy 2 piece. $60 and will meet within reason of Marion. Tapatalk is not allowing me to upload pictures. Text 740 361 5163 for pics or questions. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Bump with pictures and price drop to $60
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

